# is this a crack???!!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Its soo ahrd to tell! When i run my fingers on it, i cannot feel it. I have a feeling its the corrugated foamy stuff below the glass that was just indented by something before or during application, but i dunno. Now I'm paranoid.

it is shaped like a sperm if that helps to identify it. it has a head and then a squiggly-like tail.

thanks for your help


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like some stray silicone to me but it is hard to tell is this on the bottom of the tank? will the tank hold water? if so then I see no worries. I have never seen a crack like that.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> looks like some stray silicone to me but it is hard to tell is this on the bottom of the tank? will the tank hold water? if so then I see no worries. I have never seen a crack like that.


maybe a chip and a crack together??? damn the grey corrugated styrofoam. its making it really hard to tell if it or the glass is in question.

silicone used on biocube is black from what i can see. so i dont think its silicone.

yes bottom of tank. the way the cube is made, it seems like the bottom glass rests on the corrugated foam stuff, and then my entire bottom is plastic. under the foam. yes tank has held water overnight.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it's just a dent in the foam, nothing major.

BUT

if your scare about it, we can trade system, you can take my 30G + accessories for your bio cube


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol ièll think about it


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It DOES look like a stray drip of silicone, but the Biocubes are made with BLACK silicone, so that may rule out that. Can't you lift the tank and feel the bottom ot if?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bottom of tank is some sort of black plastic. same black plastic as the bottom rim. no way to detach to look unfortunately. i think its just an indentation on the foamy stuff


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

its a bump in the foam. you can tell by the shadow.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you all for your input. consensus: foam dent! woohoo!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I admit, it does look like a spermazoa.


----------

